# Sony Blu-ray HTIB: BDV-E300



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi All,
So I'm looking at the new sony blueray HTIB- BDV-E300. 
here are my questions... 
1) as far as Blueray players go.. does this pretty much have the latest?
2) compared with other HTIB does this model appear to hold it's own sound wise?
3) for the $599 price point is it possible to build a better component system?

The price point at $599 is just about the cap of what i am able to spend at this time. I've always wanted to build one of those dream systems but it's not in the cards anytime soon. I'm replacing an old TEAC tuner with 5.1 dolby pro-logic I (I'll still hold onto this for blasting music in the basement :yay: )


Thanks a bunch

TK :innocent:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never thought poorly of HTIB systems that include a basic receiver, speakers, and powered subwoofer. Sure, there are better speakers, Subs, and AVRs out there compared to what you're getting, but you'll have an easy upgrade path. As you can afford it, or as stuff breaks, you can upgrade one piece at a time and have it integrate just fine with the rest of the system.

On the other hand, with this system, if you ever want to replace the blu-ray player, or it breaks, you will no longer get TrueHD playback (No HDMI Input), so you'll be replacing the Power section as well. But then the sub is a passive sub which will likely be unsupported by your new AVR, so figure in the cost of a new subwoofer.

Don't worry about the latest and the greatest. TrueHD audio on sub par speakers will sound worse than Dolby Digital on Good Speakers. How far away are you sitting from your TV? If it's more than 1.5x the diagonal of your screen, you'll likely not see a difference between 1080p and 720p, more than 2x and you won't see a difference between 720p and standard DVDs.

My suggestion, if you can't afford to do blu-ray right, pass on the hype right now. That's all it is, hyping underperforming systems to trick more people into getting Blu-ray in the home. Start with good solid audio, a separate AVR and powered subwoofer, and a decent upscalin DVD player if you don't have one already. Take a look at what you already own. Got 2 speakers lying around? Cool, use those as your rears to stay in your budget until you can afford better.


My bare bones system, comes in at $674:

3 Infinity beta 20s refurbed from HK on ebay - $180
1 Infinity PS 28 8" sub from the same place - $130
Onkyo TX-SR-606 from shoponkyo.com - $314 (this is a bargain and will last you for quite a while)
Any $50 DVD player if you don't already have one - $50 or less on Craigslist

Believe me, this will rip apart any HTIB for the same money and will last you a lot longer, even when you upgrade to Blu-ray. You'll also want to factor in Cables and wire from monoprice for another $50, but that's $100 less then you'd spend at a Big Box.


----------



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! 
I think the upgrade/replace issue is really key... and I the comment about TrueHD is also very helpful.

for receivers what are your thoughts on the Harman Kardon "HK AVR 154 5.1 Home Theater Receiver HDMI" ? 
I saw a refurbished one online for around $200


Thanks!
TK


----------



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

another questions regarding the speakers... would I get any cost savings if I purchased the guts separately and made the cabinet myself... say for the center speaker?
I noticed the section on the forum for DIY speakers... and I love woodworking... infact the furniture that this would be going in I built myself last week. 

so is that a decent cost savings strategy or is it like many things where you don't save but get the satisfaction of having your own custom gear?


Thanks!

TK


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I wouldn't go building speakers for a better cost/performance ratio. It can certainly be done, but likely not your first time around. If you're going build, build because you want a hobby. Also, you want your front 3 to be as identical as possible, so if you build, build 3 identical speakers.

As for the HK, it will certainly get hte job done, but the onkyo will still offer TrueHD for your future upgrade, HDMI video upscaling for your DVDs, Audyssey room correction and more. That Onkyo is a great price at $314 shipped, probably as good as I've seen it in 6 months or more. If there's any way you can swing the extra $100, I'd recommend it.


----------



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

Just to follow up...
I ended up not getting the Sony (which is a good thing)...
In a strategy change I've decided to keep my Teac - AG - V6200 employed for a while longer. What I did do was order the Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1 speaker package. It had tons of good reviews and appears to be a great entry level set with some real guts. 
For input I'm sticking with a Sony RDR-GX257 Recordable DVD Player with HDMI Upscaling.
I will continue to research the Blu-Ray players and the Receivers as they continue to evolve... 

Thanks for the insight. I found a ton of great info on this forum especially the HTIB guide. I will definitly be around here more 

Regards,
TK :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you made a very good choice. Your next upgrade should be your receiver, and then a blu-ray player way down the road after you have TV and are sitting close enough to it to make a difference.


----------

